# devfs_register(1): could not append to parent.....

## guest

Hi,

I went to /var/log/everything  and chose my last log file. And somewhere, I found theses lines:

Apr 29 06:36:30 [kernel] devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

Apr 29 06:36:30 [kernel] devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

Apr 29 06:36:30 [kernel] devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

Apr 29 06:36:30 [kernel] devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

Apr 29 06:36:30 [kernel] devfs_register(1): could not append to parent, err: -17

Apr 29 06:36:30 [kernel] devfs_register(a1): could not append to parent, err: -17

My system is working well, so maybe its not big deal...?

Thankx.

----------

